# Interface not found after upgrade / update



## Thabang (Feb 15, 2018)

I recently upgraded my VCDS from version 14.01 to 18.1 my cable is HEX + CAN - VAG 14 but since the upgrade i get an error "Port Status: OK - USB Library Version:03.02.07 - USB Driver Version: 02.10.00 - Interface: NOT FOUND! ..........Please assist as it was working before the upgrade and my PC recognizes it and i update the drivers it says i have the latest drivers?


----------



## Thabang (Feb 15, 2018)

*Help me please*

Help me please


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Please send an email with detailed photos of the cable to:

[email protected]


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Thabang said:


> Help me please


Is it a genuine cable, or Chinese knock-off? Hence the request or the picture of the cable... 

If you are having this issue, then more then likely, it's not a genuine rosstech cable.

I can PM you the reason why V18 does not work, and how to fix it if it is NOT genuine.
You won't like the answer anyway...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

PowerslavePA said:


> Is it a genuine cable, or Chinese knock-off? Hence the request or the picture of the cable...
> 
> If you are having this issue, then more then likely, it's not a genuine rosstech cable.
> 
> ...


Are you offering to circumvent our copyright protection?


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are you offering to circumvent our copyright protection?


Since you asked, No, he has to go back to the V14 it came with, if he's not genuine, simple as that.
The reason I said, you won't like the answer anyway...

I was then going to explain why V18 does not work, and you can't make it work either...

You are better off getting a genuine cable, because while your updates work,
you have to keep buying their stuff, every time you update your stuff... So 
it can end up costing 100s to keep buying, rather than have genuine...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

PowerslavePA said:


> Since you asked, No, he has to go back to the V14 it came with, if he's not genuine, simple as that.
> The reason I said, you won't like the answer anyway...
> 
> I was then going to explain why V18 does not work, and you can't make it work either...
> ...


Thank you for confirming that you are offering to circumvent our copyright protection.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for confirming that you are offering to circumvent our copyright protection.


How is that an offer? We don't even know what he has yet.

I was just assuming, since he updated and it stopped working, that he may not
have a genuine cable. Going back to what his came with is not an offer, if that is the case.
He already had the V14, so it would have to go back to work again. Nothing else
will work if it's not genuine, was the point I was trying to make.

I thought you meant that I was going to provide the person with software, thus
circumventing your copyright protection. He already would have what it came
with.

Could you clarify, what exactly do you mean that I am offering to do that?

Is there seriously something wrong with people's reading comprehension? I don't
see any offer to do anything for him, except tell him why it's messed up, if it
is not genuine. I even said it's BEST to go with genuine, so I don't know what
you mean....

This place is wound so tight, I was afraid to tell him anything here in the open,
so I was going to tell him in PM, and it gets all twisted around that I am
doing something illegal... I even said he would not like the answer, it WON'T 
work, and can't make it work. So no matter what, I am in the wrong for
telling the guy, IF it's not genuine, he messed up? 

Totally ridiculous... You totally insinuated I was going to do something
wrong, when I wasn't. Heil Hitler, dude...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

PowerslavePA said:


> How is that an offer? We don't even know what he has yet.
> 
> I was just assuming, since he updated and it stopped working, that he may not
> have a genuine cable. Going back to what his came with is not an offer, if that is the case.
> ...


Saved for posterity.


----------

